# Mega Uuber Difficult 'can You Tell What It Is Yet?' With Uuber



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

ok, here we go. up for grabs is my very used timex ironman solar watch 50 lap 200m with the crappy cardboard box and plastic stand if i can find them.

really i am just looking for an excuse to get a new training watch for the 5 months of training leading up to France in July.

new rechargable cell fitted a few months ago so plenty of use left, i just want a new watch - you know how it is ... :lol:

here is a pic of it in slightly better nick than it is now :tongue2:










all working as it should the only thing is the bezel area of the integrated strap is just starting to come away from the body, minor cosmetic only.

any way without any further adoooo.

here is the moment you have all been waiting for .....

the first in a series of incredibly difficult pictorial clues as to the nature of the mystery object..

who will be the first to crack this mind blowingly difficult challenge..

hold on to your socks ....










p.s.	stand instructions box and hang tag found. also receipt - watch purchased from new feb 2011..........

in the event of a tie - the tie breaker question will be "What is the destination set on the sat nav seen in the rear of the picture?"... :rltb:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it a BAFTA


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

These sort of threads seem to be coming the staple these days, this one is rather tricky though, I almost think I`ve got it but for some reason just can`t seem to pin it down :huh:

PS Caroline says your Sat Nav is set for Shangri la


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Is it a sandwich?

The sat nav is set for the North-West meet currently being planned!


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Reminds me of something but can't quite remember what. This is more difficult that Wookies!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm thinking it's a desk. 

Later,

William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Paper

Sat nav set for London


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Definitely a pack of cds


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A garlic press?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i'm going to be stuck with this ruddy thing aint i noboby got it yet? well no surprise there - here it is from a slightly different perspective ...










hope that helps ...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Marital aid?

Later,

William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

A trim finish nailer (get in ) lol

Sat nav set to the watch meet up north (west)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A nose hair trimmer.....


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Paula Yates


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

You trickster, that's the same desk isn't it?

With an electronic carrot on it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Is it the alternative answer to the meaning of life The Universe & Everything?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i really hope someone wins this; because now that i have decided that i am giving this one away i had to run today bare wristed.

but being slightly odd i cannot get a replacement whilst i still have this one.

good here innit !


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

lewjamben said:


> Is it a sandwich?
> 
> The sat nav is set for the North-West meet currently being planned!


I stand by my original guess - it's a sandwich.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Is the answer Thursday?


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Glass noodles


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

ginger nuts


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rotundus said:


> good here innit !


It reminds me sometimes of a place I used to work  :lol:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

If your avatar is you the sat nave must be set to Alpha Centauri


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chocko said:


> If your avatar is you the sat nave must be set to Alpha Centauri












*That foul green scourge of the Universe, the Mekon, hails from Venus!! * <_< :lol:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Do you know Zaphod?


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

A chicken


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Baby telescope


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I think we may need another clue


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

dammit i was hoping this would fade into even less significance than it ever actually had ... erm right ok...

the clue is

if you want a free iron man beater (slightly pre beaten, nothing too good for my wis losers friends) then let me know


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it one of those Anne Summers products that only works with batteries inside it?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is it one of those Anne Summers products that only works with batteries inside it?


Screw you Roger!  :lol:

I Googled "Anne Summers", now I'm going to be plagued by banner ads.  :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

is it a black man in a christmas jumper ?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Is it the Kray twins?

Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

once again i wake to find i still own this watch - think i'll just bung it up as a freebie now.

got some other tat lined up for the 5000 post give away so what the heck ...


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

oh god, Davey P is on line - NO DAVEY NO - you have had enough !!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got a very similar item that's been on my desk for years, but I can't for the life of me think what the hell it is used for... Here's mine:










And in the spirit of the forum, here's a view from the other side, so maybe someone else out there will be able to guess what it is:










I'm going to have a stab in the dark and say it's a paper weight. Well, that's what I use mine for anyway :lol:

Oh, and if my answer is correct and there is a tie-breaker, I will say the sat nav is set to my home address, ready for a personal delivery of the prize... 

(EDIT: I will ignore your previous comments, you cheeky monkey!)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i think DP might be right

here it is from a similar angle


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ooooh, Rexel - Look at you, mister money-bags! :lol:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

It's a prehistoric baby crocodile head


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Davey P said:


> Ooooh, Rexel - Look at you, mister money-bags! :lol:


thats right baby ! another quarity Chinese ploduct


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sandwich toaster for tiny sandwiches


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > good here innit !
> ...


could be worse we could be members on some of these

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26343700


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Is it one of those Anne Summers products that only works with batteries inside it?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

